# Dittys Sable Bucklings



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

My Sable Doe gave birth to two very handsome Sable Bucklings. I am still trying to figure out what color they are....lol

































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow... They are gorgeous!!! Love the markings and color :stars: Congrats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I really am loving all the black eyes I keep seeing. What handsome boys

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

beautiful! congratulations


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Very handsome! :wink:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! Unfortunately that isn't so much as color as an attribute. Wow are they handsome!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

I found out what color they are! They are chamoise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh they are LOVELY!!!!! 
Congratulations!!!! Your doe did good!!!


----------

